# Frontier Files for Bankruptcy Protection



## amtrakwolverine (Apr 11, 2008)

> DENVER - Frontier Airlines sought bankruptcy protection Friday, the fourth carrier to do so in the past several weeks as exorbitant fuel prices eat into earnings and a weak U.S. economy keeps more people grounded.


http://finance.comcast.net/www/news.html?x...4/11/934787.xml


----------



## PRR 60 (Apr 11, 2008)

The invasion of Frontier's home turf, Denver, by Southwest was a serious blow to an airline that was already struggling. Sad. I flew them once and found the plane and service to be first rate. They rarely offered a good departure time out of PHL for me, so I have not been able to use them again.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Apr 11, 2008)

dom-dom-dom, and another one bites the dust.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Apr 11, 2008)

Green Maned Lion said:


> dom-dom-dom, and another one bites the dust.


nope this airline says they will continue to fly


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Apr 11, 2008)

Yeah, and Bush promised not to lie to the American people a while back.


----------

